# Betta Eyesight: How far apart should I keep tanks



## AARRGGHHH (Nov 11, 2013)

We got our first Betta fish about 2 weeks ago and we're really enjoying having him. I'm thinking of adding a second tank so I can get another Betta male. 

How far can Betta's see? I want my tanks to be far enough apart so that the two males do not see each other and do not feel threatened or stressed by each other. 

Thank you


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They can see across the room with enough light. They know me when I'm a few feet from the tank. 

You can put the tanks next to each other with an opaque "card" between them. Remove the card for flaring exercise.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a quick add to Hallyx's comment - they may still flare at the border. They're not seeing each other, but their reflections. Shouldn't be a big deal, and they'll probably grow bored of it very quickly. "What, you wanna fight? You wanna - come at me, bro! Come at me! Oh, what, you're gonna hide over there? What? What, bro? You're not worth my time. Pansy." *swims away*
(I give my betta a d-bag voice, I have no idea why.)


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha that was hilarious!!!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 3 tanks in a small apartment kitchen. Two are at either ends of the counter and ones on the opposite side. As far as I can tell they've never noticed each other


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

kikuhoshi said:


> Just a quick add to Hallyx's comment - they may still flare at the border. They're not seeing each other, but their reflections. Shouldn't be a big deal, and they'll probably grow bored of it very quickly. "What, you wanna fight? You wanna - come at me, bro! Come at me! Oh, what, you're gonna hide over there? What? What, bro? You're not worth my time. Pansy." *swims away*
> (I give my betta a d-bag voice, I have no idea why.)


LOL!

I have my two tanks set a good ways away from each other, and when I still had Azure, Valentine would stake out the corner by her tank and flare at her.


----------



## Taboo (Jun 28, 2013)

When I had my two boys in separate tanks, they were about 5 inches apart and didn't bother each other in the slightest! Not even at the start...

but the other day I put a sick female next to my newest's quarantine tank (about 5 inches so the same distance as the first two) and they went nuts at each other! 

Of the four fish I talk about, the two that didn't flare at each other are generally far more aggressive than the two in QT, so I think there's a lot of factors at play. Maybe my boys were distracted by their heavily decorated tanks, whereas the two in QT spent more time looking out of their tanks as they were bare?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Most times the bettas will give up when they realize they can't get to the other tank but make sure both tanks are securely covered. The two I have in my 10g divided tank gave up after a week.


----------

